# Nueva emisora stereo pero con un fallo



## taller.chispas (Nov 12, 2012)

hola compañeros he adquirido una emisora de 15 wats(regulable de 0,3 a 15 wats.la emisora es perfecta (proteccion contra calentamiento,swr.etc se puede conectar a pc y tiene un sonido excepcional,pero al poco tiempo de probarla dejo de emitir y ahora el alcance es de unos metros(yo creo que lo que da el oscilador)la emisora sigue funcionando perfectamente pero sin potencia pwr:00,0 y swr:0,0-la emisora se conecto con su antena y su cable y fuente apropiadas¿es posible que el transistor final se haya quemado?la tarde que la probe estaba lloviendo y hacia mal tiempo.os dejo el enlace haber que os parece:http://es.fmuser.org/low-power-fm-transmitter/New-Arrival-PREMIUM-SDA15B-Professional-PC-Control-Transmitter-15watt-FM-transmitter-power-adjustable-015watt.html


----------



## tiago (Nov 12, 2012)

Probablemente algún problema producido por la lluvia, caida de rayos en las proximidades, o tal vez nada de ésto, ha provocado la destrucción del transistor final.

Por lo que comentas, eso es lo que parece. Y el poco alcance es, como comentas, la señal del oscilador. 

Saludos.


----------



## taller.chispas (Nov 12, 2012)

gracias tiago.la emisora es nueva y espero me den alguna garantia.por que al no ser asi tendre que abrirla y comprobar si efectivamente es el transistor la averia.de todas formas agradeceria me echaseis un cable de como comprobar dicho transistor,porque creo que a esta emisora solo se le podria comprobar este componente, ya que casi todo es muy compacto.no se si le habras echado un vistazo al transmisor(solo con mirarlo se nota que tiene una reparacion complicada).(vamos creo yo)gracias y un saludo


----------



## tiago (Nov 12, 2012)

Lo primero, como en otros casos, yo te diría:
Intenta que te lo cubra la garantía como sea, una vez abierto, el aparato pasa a depender totalmente de tí, ya que el fabricante o distribuidor se vá a desentender. Ya te digo: *GARANTIA*.
Si no consigues nada, ya se vería lo que se puede hacer, subir fotos del circuito o publicar el esquema si lo tienes.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 12, 2012)

Es muy, pero muy posible que el transistor final que traiga ese transmisor sea el RD15HVF1. Comun en estos tipos de transmisores de procedencia china.


----------



## taller.chispas (Nov 13, 2012)

si por lo visto es este transistor que señalas en tu mensaje y el fabricante me ha dicho que es eso lo que tiene la emisora ,y que si es posible lo instale yo mismo.lo voy a intentar pues merece la pena ya que es una emisora muy aceptable.no creo  que sea muy complicadosaludos


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 13, 2012)

viquillo dijo:


> si por lo visto es este transistor que señalas en tu mensaje y el fabricante me ha dicho que es eso lo que tiene la emisora ,y que si es posible lo instale yo mismo.lo voy a intentar pues merece la pena ya que es una emisora muy aceptable.no creo  que sea muy complicadosaludos



Hola disculpa que me meta pero deberías solucionar primero la falla por la cual se quemo la primera vez ya que si no aunque cambiaras el transistor se volvería a quemar. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## taller.chispas (Nov 13, 2012)

yo creo que la tarde que se quemo estaba lloviendo y la atmosfera estaba cargada,puede ser que ese sea el motivo.



bueno,acabo de demontar el transistor y efectivamente es el RD15HVF1.¿alguien como se puede comprobar este transistor.


----------



## tiago (Nov 13, 2012)

Dos cosas importantes: Como te han dicho, comprueba el estado de la antena/ instalación y usa un medidor de ondas estacionarias hasta comprobar que no hay fallos y está todo bien adaptado.

Ten cuidado al sacar el transistor, seguro que es una placa a doble cara, y si te cargas las conexiones intermedias, eso ya no vuelve a andar.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 14, 2012)

viquillo dijo:


> yo creo que la tarde que se quemo estaba lloviendo y la atmosfera estaba cargada,puede ser que ese sea el motivo.
> 
> 
> 
> bueno,acabo de demontar el transistor y efectivamente es el RD15HVF1.¿alguien como se puede comprobar este transistor.



Yo lo pruebo como en el adjunto...si esta bien  debe encender la lampara en el momento de activar la llave y permanecer apagada al estar abierta cualquier otro estado distinto a estos es que esta mal.


----------



## taller.chispas (Nov 14, 2012)

lo bueno que tiene esta emisora es que lleva incorporada en la pantalla lcd la medida que da de swr.despues si tango tiempo les voy a enviar unas fotos con la emisora desmontada a ver que os parece.saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 14, 2012)

Por suerte es un transistor que se está difundiendo bastante y no es muy costoso. Probalo según la propuesta de ricbevi. Si está bueno, o si lo reemplazas, cuando enciendas el transmisor, hacelo no con la antena, sino con una carga fantasma. Comprobá que la fuente de alimentación esté en buenas condiciones también.

Una consulta ricbevi, para probar MRF151G también es válido ese circuito?


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2012)

viquillo dijo:


> lo bueno que tiene esta emisora es que lleva incorporada en la pantalla lcd la medida que da de swr.despues si tango tiempo les voy a enviar unas fotos con la emisora desmontada a ver que os parece.saludos



Entonces es de suponer que las reflejadas las tenias bajo control.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 14, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Por suerte es un transistor que se está difundiendo bastante y no es muy costoso. Probalo según la propuesta de ricbevi. Si está bueno, o si lo reemplazas, cuando enciendas el transmisor, hacelo no con la antena, sino con una carga fantasma. Comprobá que la fuente de alimentación esté en buenas condiciones también.
> 
> Una consulta ricbevi, para probar MRF151G también es válido ese circuito?



Personalmente pruebo todos los FET hasta los SMD de los handy moderno aunque cambio la tensión de alimentación por que trabajan con 7.5Vdc y hasta ahora es la única forma que he encontrado de probarlos, rápido y económico. Si el FET tiene fuga o esta abierto quedara encendido el foco permanentemente o no encenderá directamente y como solo tiene que soportar una carga de 50mA como máximo cualquier FET de potencia soporta dicho parámetro holgadamente aun sin disipador al menos como una prueba breve.
Estoy abierto a sugerencias mejores o superadoras.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## taller.chispas (Nov 15, 2012)

si ,las estacionarias estaban a 1,1swr


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 15, 2012)

Quizas haya sido descarga estática en la atmosfera.....como sugerencia que me han dado, nunca es bueno hacer andar un transmisor a toda la potencia que da, porque el transistor al cargarsele un poco mas de potencia o una mala impedancia en la antena....es facil despedirse de el ajajja asi que con cuidado con eso.

Si tu transmisor te da 15W, hacelo andar a 5-10W máximo. Es el mismo principio de las ultimas versiones de la placa PLL Veronica la cual usa el SD1127 (trt de 4w) al que solo lo hacen andar a 1w, evitando que este se queme en situaciones donde la adaptacion es deplorable.

Saludos amigos


----------



## taller.chispas (Nov 15, 2012)

puede que lleves razon.estuvo de prueba toda la tarde trabajando a 10 wats y lo subi a 12 y a los pocos minutos pufff.eso si ,la atmosfera estaba cargada pero la antena es la apropiada y hasta su cable del fabricante. saludos amigos



ustedes saben si hay algun dispositivo que se pueda montar en la salida de antena para proteger el transistor.saludos


----------



## miguelus (Nov 15, 2012)

Buenas noches viquillo

Existen unos dispositivos para proteger los Transmisores contra la ROE se denominan Circuladores, pero lo descartaremos para este Transmisor

Que se rompa el Transistor de salida, seguramente lo podemos achacar a la disipación de potencia.
Normalmente tenemos una tendencia imnata a aumentar la potencia de salida de los Transmisores, si con 10Vatios de salida ves que no se Rompe, baja la potencia a 8Vatios y tendrás  más margen de seguridad.
Ten en cuenta que transmitir con 8Vatios y transmitir con 12Vatios no tiene relevancia en el alcance, para que tu Transmisor tenga el doble de alcance tienes que multiplicar por cuatro la potencia.
Si no fuerzas mucho al Transistor de salida, este no tendrá porque romper, ten en cuenta que este tipo de Transmisores son para Transmisión continua y cuanto más relajado tengamos el paso final más fiable será.

Sal U2


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Nov 17, 2012)

se que esta fuera de tema pero me gustaria armarme una potencia con este mosfet...es economico segun he averiguado....RD15HVF1 pero los esquemas que he visto por internet tienen resistencias y capacitores smd y que no he trabajado con ellos no se manipularlos se podra hacer con resistencias comunes y capacitores ceramicos deesde ya sepan disculpar cualquier molestia adjunto lo que es buscado en internet para el que le sirva


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 18, 2012)

podes hacerlo con componentes comunes sin ningún problema. El asunto no es tan crítico. Simplemente limitate a respetar el valor de los componentes.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 18, 2012)

mario mza dijo:


> se que esta fuera de tema pero me gustaria armarme una potencia con este mosfet...es economico segun he averiguado....RD15HVF1 pero los esquemas que he visto por internet tienen resistencias y capacitores smd y que no he trabajado con ellos no se manipularlos se podra hacer con resistencias comunes y capacitores ceramicos deesde ya sepan disculpar cualquier molestia adjunto lo que es buscado en internet para el que le sirva



Hola..lo que te puede pasar es que tengas que modificar algún valor debido a las reactancias de las conexiones de los componentes comunes versus los SMD y sobre todo a la calidad de dichos condensadores cerámicos. Los que te pueden funcionar casi igual que con los originales son los denominados PLATE manteniendo las conexiones lo mas cortas posibles.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Edubeta (Nov 20, 2012)

Saludo, igual me sucedió con un transmisor de esta marca pero de treinta vatios, usa el fet RD30HVF1, funciono mas de un mes las 24 horas  pero una noche llovió  y al parecer una descarga eléctrica cercana daño el fet de salida, cambie el rd30hvf1 y listo.
Coloqué pararayos para evitar nuevamente el daño.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Nov 20, 2012)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola..lo que te puede pasar es que tengas que modificar algún valor debido a las reactancias de las conexiones de los componentes comunes versus los SMD y sobre todo a la calidad de dichos condensadores cerámicos. Los que te pueden funcionar casi igual que con los originales son los denominados PLATE manteniendo las conexiones lo mas cortas posibles.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



mucha gracias lo voy a hacer en metodo mahathan a ver que me sale ......mucha gracia


----------



## taller.chispas (Nov 20, 2012)

pues no habia pensado yo eso del pararayos ¿funcionara?.he oido por ahi que estas antenas(les dejo el enlace con la antena) al no deribar a masa son mas propensas a quemar los transistores y que estos transistores son un tanto delicados.estoy en espera del transistor espero cuando lo instale funcione.saludoshttp://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=en&tl=es&u=http://www.fmuser.org/antenna/100W-12-wave-Professional-FM-Transmitter-GP-Antenna_31e764c9.html


----------



## Dano (Nov 20, 2012)

viquillo dijo:


> pues no habia pensado yo eso del pararayos ¿funcionara?



Si el diseño del pararayos es correcto y la puesta a tierra es suficiente deberia funcionar perfectamente.


----------



## Edubeta (Nov 21, 2012)

Los MOSFET son mas delicados, pero a cualquier equipo transmisor  en su sistema radiente se le debe instalar  para-rayos o un desvía-rayos, estos últimos son una ampolletas al vació. Los he usado con buenos resultados.


----------



## rtuning (Abr 26, 2013)

A mi me ha pasado lo mismo con la SB15T , 2 condensadores electróliticos de 1500uF 16V inflados y el paso final mosfet seguramente dañado, esto fué un dia con lluvia fina que la atmósfera seguramente estaba cargada. Curiosamente otros dias de lluvia no habia pasado nada. a emisora llevaba emitiendo ininterrumpidamente desde final de Febrero hasta final de Abril .Curiosamente antes de que pasara , escuché chasquidos que venian de dentro de la emisora. Ojalá la hubiese parado. 
Hace años vi un consejo para 27Mhz (CB) de poner (no recuerdo bien) , una resistencia de 10K (o 100K no lo recuerdo) entre el vivo y tierra ( o entre el vivo y masa) de la antena. Esto ayudaria a descargar la chispa.
Otra solución ingeniosa es la de la bijia de coche , como explica este link .http://www.ehowenespanol.com/pararrayos-antena-cable-como_188875/















Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2013)

Hola caro Viquillo yo de plenissimo acuerdo con el Tiago te digo que usteds debe premeramente recorrer a la garatia una vez que el equipo es mui nuevo . caso usteds ay violado el equipo el  ventor  puede no se responsabilizar mas por este equivoco tuo . en neste caso usteds deve subir fotos internas del equipo para que nosotros possamos tentar te ayudar con mucho gusto .
Att. 

Daniel Lopes.


----------

